#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-08-29
<Torino> hallo leute!
<UbuPhillup> Hey
<UbuPhillup> wie gehts Torino ?
<Torino> ahoi
<Torino> gut gehts und selbst?
<UbuPhillup> Jo
<Torino> ich war ja ein wenig abgetaucht die letzte woche. war in berlin auf wohnungssuche. aber keine bange, bin noch da
<UbuPhillup> super, habe gerade auch viel zu tuhen, Schule ...
<Torino> verstehe
<Torino> machen wir mit der übersetzung denn fortschritte? habe gesehen, einen chattermin haben wir ja immerhin gefunden
<UbuPhillup> Jo am Sonntag
<UbuPhillup> ja, der fortschritt ist auch begrenzt
<Torino> hast du ne ahnung wie viele im moment aktiv mitmachen? bisher habe ich eigentlich nur dich und carsten kennengelernt. naja und hendrik, der sich ja raustun wird
<UbuPhillup> Jor das ist der kern
<UbuPhillup> Andere mal so
<UbuPhillup> Deine Übersetzungen haben schon viel gebracht
<UbuPhillup> Waren echt gut
<UbuPhillup> ;)
<UbuPhillup> ach und der ubuntulogbot ist jetzt hier im irc
<Torino> ach stimmt. wegen ihm muss ich deinen namen nun weiter tippen damit er vervollständigt wird :D
<Torino> naja denn sollte ich die tage wohl mal in die restlichen sachen schauen. ist teilweise aber auch wirklich haarig
<UbuPhillup> darüber hat carsten sich auch schon geschwert
<UbuPhillup> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/de/+translate?show=untranslated
<UbuPhillup> Da sollten leichtere bei sein
<Torino> ah ich seh schon
<UbuPhillup> Das sind Systemeinstellungen von ubuntu-touch
<UbuPhillup> Handy
<Torino> okidoki
<UbuPhillup> das ist zwar mehr oder weniger meine Aufgabe, aber ich denke die sind nicht so schwer ;)
<Torino> ich hab mir ein lesezeichen reingeklemmt, ich schau morgen mal genauer rein, okay ;)?
<Torino> die wirken lösbar die sachen, da kann ich gern meinen senf dazu geben
<UbuPhillup> Okey super Vielen Dank
<UbuPhillup> torino, hast du sonst noch irgendwelche Fragen?
<Torino> fragen? hm
<Torino> inwiefern? glaube nicht
<Torino> die werden sich schon noch ergeben ;)
<UbuPhillup> zu allem was ich wissen könnte
<UbuPhillup> Okey super
<UbuPhillup> so ich gehe dann mal schlafen nacht
<Torino> bis denn!
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-08-30
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Aktuelle Aufgaben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Saucy  | Nächstes Team-Treffen: Sonntag, 01.09.2013 um 20 Uhr | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<UbuPhillup> hey CarstenG
<CarstenG> Hi UbuPhillup: Hups, hab dich ganz übersehen... Naja, morgen ist auch wieder ein Tag. :-) Gute Nacht.
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-09-01
<UbuPhillup> hey CarstenG
<UbuPhillup> kannst du das hier mal dir ansehen https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk
<UbuPhillup> muss jetzt aber auch gleich schon wieder los …
<CarstenG> Hi UbuPhillup
<CarstenG> Ich guck mal drüber. Sag mal, heute Abend ist Treffen?
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: jo
<CarstenG> ok, dann bis dann. Mal sehen, wer alles kommt :-) Vielleicht schickst du nochmal ne Erinnerung an die Liste?
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: habe ich ja schon, ich denke die wissen, das schon wer kann der kommt ;)
<CarstenG> ok :-)
<Torino> ahoi, heut abend ist unser treffen, wenn ich  richtig gesehen hab, gell?
<UbuPhillup> hey Torino
<UbuPhillup> richtig
<Torino> alles klar, dann bin ich nachher da
<UbuPhillup> bis nacher, alles hier wird jetzt geloggt
<UbuPhillup> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/09/01/%23ubuntu-de-l10n.html
<UbuPhillup> der log von heute ;)
<UbuPhillup> hey
<CarstenG> hi UbuPhillup
<CarstenG> Das erste Treffen zum neuen Termin :-)
<UbuPhillup> jei
<Torino> ahoi
<UbuPhillup> hey Torino
<Torino> alles klar bei euch?
<UbuPhillup> jo du hast noch away an ;)
<Torino> wer ich? und wie krieg ich das raus? hab da nix eingestellt
<Torino> in pidgin seh ich auch keinen unterschied mit away oder nicht
<UbuPhillup> Torino: /away
<Torino> immer noch?
<UbuPhillup> Torino: jo
<CarstenG> Hi Tobias :-)
<Torino> hey carsten
<UbuPhillup> höhö
<Torino> momentchen
<UbuPhillup> Torino: vielleicht alt +a ?
<UbuPhillup> Torino: ist sonst auch egal
<CarstenG> :-)
<Torino> wie gesagt ich sehs gar nicht^^
<CarstenG> Torino: Ich auch nicht. UbuPhillup hat halt einen anderen Klient :-)
<UbuPhillup> ahh ist weg Torino
<Torino> den proclient :D
<UbuPhillup> Torino: weechat
<Torino> hmmm :D pipichat? xD
<Torino> ah egal ;) nur laut gedacht
<UbuPhillup> hihi
<CarstenG> LOL
<UbuPhillup> haben wir denn was zu besprchen?
<Torino> löl
<CarstenG> Joa, ich hab nix konkretes :-)
<CarstenG> Ich hätte gedacht, es kommen noch andere hinzu...
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: war ja bei letzten mal schon so mau ;)
<Torino> ich frag mal doof: wie sieht das mit deadlines aus? bzw ich erinnere mich, dass es teilweise zeichenketten gab, wo wir etwas ratlos vorstanden, was gemeint ist und entsprechend wie man das überhaupt übersetzt
<Torino> bestimmt verpennt. und vllt gucken die das tv-duell
<UbuPhillup> Torino: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<CarstenG> Torino: Ja, das Duell wird wohl ein Grund sein :-)
<Torino> UbuPhillup:  ah dank dir
<Torino> oh, das ist ziemlich nah die deadline
<UbuPhillup> 3 Oktober NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline
<Torino> was bedeutet denn nonlanguagepack?
<CarstenG> Zu den Zeichenkette wo man ratlos davor steht: Am besten das Programm live anschauen um so einen Eindruck vom Zusammenhang zu bekommen, wie die Zeichenkette gemeint ist.
<UbuPhillup> und 10. Oktober LanguagePackTranslationDeadline
<CarstenG> Ist das nicht verlinkt?
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: ist es
<Torino> hm puh
<UbuPhillup> Torino: das sind alle Überstzungen die du die nicht aus dem internet runtergeladen werden, installer und so …
<Torino> hmm
<UbuPhillup> Torino: was danach Überstzt wird kommt nicht mehr in Saucy
<Torino> d.h. es kann vorkommen, dass manche zeichenketten unübersetzt bleiben?
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG und Torino was machen wir hier mit https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/indicator-datetime/+pots/indicator-datetime/de/+translate?show=untranslated ?
<Torino> xD geil
<UbuPhillup> Torino: was?
<Torino> sind das nicht platzhalter? ich meine, kann man die überhaupt übersetzen ohne dass man da was verwurschtelt?
<CarstenG> Im Kommentar steht ja, wie das gemeint ist. Siehe Man-Hilfe-Seite zu »strftime« Da werden die Platzhalter erklärt.
<CarstenG> Ich würde sagen, wir müssen die englischen Datums und Zeitangaben in das deutsche Format überführen.
<UbuPhillup> jo
<Torino> ah so meint ihr das
<UbuPhillup> habe mal Vorschläge erstellt
<CarstenG> Also das erste Beispiel %e %B %Y bedeutet im Englischen: » 1 September 2013« im Deutschen müsste das also » 1. September 2013« sein, heißt »%e. %B %Y«. So würde ich das umsetzen.
<CarstenG> Oder
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: jo stimmt
<Torino> also ich bin jetzt in den manpages davon. wie komm ich an die platzhalter O.o ?
<Torino> oh
<Torino> einfach mal scrollen >.<
<CarstenG> :-)
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: der zweite dann %d. %b
<Torino> zu meiner verteidigung: der scrollbalken  ließ sich nich scrollen ;)
<CarstenG> Das habe ich mir noch nicht angeschaut :-)
<UbuPhillup> Torino: Pfeiltasten
<Torino> hm der zweite bleibt dann so oder?
<CarstenG> Aber das beste ist halt immer noch, suchen (und hoffentlich finden :-) ) wo man diese Anzeigen live sehen kann. und dann am besten in einer Saucy-Installation testen :-)
<Torino> ihr macht das in VMs?
<CarstenG> Ich habe meinen alten Laptop, auf dem ich Saucy direkt installiert habe :-)
<CarstenG> Aber ja, VMs sind auch dafür geeignet :-)
<UbuPhillup> eine VM ist zu testen super, man kann dann nicht kapput machen
<Torino> UbuPhillup:  bei nr 21 ist der alte vorschlag da nicht korrekter?
<UbuPhillup> Torino: jo
<Torino> alles klaro
<Torino> dem recht pflichte ich bei
<UbuPhillup> war mein Fehler
<Torino> ;)
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: übernehem ich jetzt okey?
<CarstenG> Klar, du machst das schon. :-)
<UbuPhillup> bei %I:%M %p und %l %p bin ich mir nicht so sicher
<Torino> welche nummer ist das?
<UbuPhillup> 22 und 23
<UbuPhillup> %p musste doch wegfallen
<Torino> bei 22 würd ich deinem zustimmen
<Torino> ja
<Torino> und bei 23 %k wie du vorgeschlagen hast
<UbuPhillup> und CarstenG ?
<UbuPhillup> https://translations.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/trunk/+pots/webbrowser-app/de/+translate?show=untranslated
<UbuPhillup> könnt ihr euch das mal ansehen?
<CarstenG> 22 könnte auch %k:%M sein, oder?  23 ist ok
<UbuPhillup> single digits are preceded by a blank.
<UbuPhillup> das der unterschied
<CarstenG> Bei 23 wird aus %l im deutschen %k, dann doch auch bei 22?
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: okey
<CarstenG> Hups, mein Fehler. Ist ja ein großes »i«, kein kleines «L«+
<CarstenG> also passt so
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: okey doki
<Torino> UbuPhillup: zum link: passt finde ich
<UbuPhillup> Torino: das ist der webbrowser von ubuntu-thouch
<CarstenG> Ich bin dann mal weg. :-) Man sieht sich :-)
<UbuPhillup> jo bis denn CarstenG
<Torino> oh
<Torino> bis denn carsten!
<CarstenG> Tschöö
<UbuPhillup> Torino: bin dann auch mal zu Bed, muss morgen früh raus
<Torino> alles klar
<Torino> bis die tage!
<UbuPhillup> halt hier die Stellung wenn noch jemand kommt ;)
<Torino> :D alles klar
<UbuPhillup> nacht
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-08-27
<phillip> hi
<phillip> fefe hehe
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-08-24
<phillip> hi
<toddy> hi :)
<phillip> hi schuko24
<phillip> habt ihr https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+lang/de gesehen?
<schuko24> Hallo, guten Abned zusammen
<phillip> außerdem kennt ihr https://translations.launchpad.net/unity-scopes ?
<schuko24> ja, da war ich schon unterwegs, viel grün zu sehen
<toddy> phillip: die Unity Scopes kannte ich noch gar nicht.
<phillip> toddy: ne ich auch nicht, ich war im Französischen wiki auf der Suche nach was anderem und dann sind mir die aufgefallen
<schuko24> scopes scheint einen Angriff nötig zu haben. allerdings sehe da gerade keine Strings zur Übersetzung.
<phillip> schuko24: sind doch ganz viele offen?
<schuko24> habe mal gmusicscopes aufgezogen: nichts gefunden
<phillip> https://launchpad.net/unity-scope-ubuntushop/+translations
<phillip> https://launchpad.net/unity-scope-gmusicbrowser/+translations
<phillip> schuko24: ist doch alles da
<schuko24> ich sehe da nur kleine, gleich lange rot und grüne Balken
<schuko24> ich rufe mal deinen Link auf
<phillip> hmm
<schuko24> gefunden :)
<phillip> schuko24: unter https://translations.launchpad.net/unity-scopes ja sind doch keine roten oder grünen balken?
<phillip> *da
<toddy> ich glaube, da gibt es noch etwas zu tun.
<schuko24> ja, reichlich, war gerade bei den Paketbeschreibungen, die ja im UbuntuSoftwareshop oder in Synaptik angezeigt werden. Da sind ja noch über 10000 offen.
<schuko24> Haben wir eine Prorisierung?
<toddy> schuko24: jo, da gibt es auch noch einiges zu tun.
<phillip> schuko24: jaa Paketbeschreibungen sind niedrig priorisiert
<schuko24> In der letzten Woche habe zwei Ubuntu-rechner "ausgeliefert", die Leute waren begeistert, allerdings fielen ihnen die vielen englischen Programmbeschreibungen auf.
<phillip> schuko24: ja, das ist leider ein Problem
<phillip> aber das GUI ist erstmal wichtiger
<schuko24> unser Problem, richtig?
<toddy> phillip: öh wieso niedrige. ich hätte jetzt hohe gedacht, weil es hier als erstes steht: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators
<phillip> toddy: hmm nö
<phillip> ich meine wir können das Ändern …
<phillip> aber ich finde gui erstmal wichtiger
<toddy> lass uns dann unter aktuellen Fokus mal nach prio sortieren. dann ist es vielleicht klarer. für mich hat ja momentan eher ubuntu touch prio. aber ich helfe natürlich auch bei anderen dingen.
<phillip> toddy: mach
<schuko24> Als Aquaris Nutzer hätte ich jetzt eher für die Ubuntu Touch Übersetzung gestimmt. Ist zwar ein Nischenprojekt, aber beim rumzeigen möchte ich nicht soviel diskutieren.
<toddy> wie wäre dann denn die Prio? Erst Touch, dann xxx und dann Paketbeschreibungen?
<schuko24> Damit wäre ich einverstanden
<phillip> also ich wäre für touch und desktop gleich, dann Paketbeschreibungen
<phillip> bei desktop: aber nur die stings die ein Nutzer bei einer neuen installation sehen kann
<phillip> heißt keine zu installierende Software und keine dev-Tools
<schuko24> Treffer, hatte kürzlich ja die zwei Installationen von 15.04 auf dem Schirm. Wo finde ich die Texte?
<phillip> schuko24: was meinst du?
<schuko24> Während der Installation läuf eine Dia-Show ab, die einige Anwendungen kurz vorstellt.
<phillip> ja
<phillip> und da war was nicht übersetzt? Das ist nicht unser Fehler. https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu da ist alles fertig
<schuko24> dann hatte ich wohl Halunkinationen, bitte aus Protokoll streichen.
<phillip> schuko24: ne, das kann schon sein
<phillip> Der ist dann nicht Übersetztbar, das ist ein Fehler von den Entwicklern
<toddy> ah du liebes bisschen. so viele scopes gibt es. :D
<phillip> und zu Prioisierung https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Wily ist eigentlich darfür da
<phillip> dort in der Tabelle steht was wichtig ist
 * phillip hat die Tabelle jetzt mal akutallisiert
<toddy> wie übersetzten wir denn "Powered by"? -> "Bereitgestellt von"?
<phillip> toddy: jo, trage das auch gleich ins wiki ein
<phillip> https://transvision.mozfr.org/?recherche=Powered+by&repo=mozilla_org&sourcelocale=en-US&locale=de&search_type=strings&whole_word=whole_word
<phillip> das ist ein Tool von mozilla um alle Deutschen Firefox Übersetzungen zu durchsuchen, kann uns auch helfen …
<schuko24> schönes Teil, Lesezeichen gesetzt
<phillip> schuko24: du kannst auch gerne das wiki bearbeiten, wenn du willst :)
<schuko24> gern, stimme ich aber vorher mit dir ab,
<phillip> top
<phillip> ist sonst erstmal alles klar oder gibt es noch was zu besprechen?
<phillip> schuko24: wenn du mal zeit hast kannst du dir auch mal ein richtigen IRC-Client zu legen und hier im freenode ein Account erstllen, dann kannst du, wenn gandaro dich hinzugefügt hat auch den topic hier bearbeiten …
<toddy> ich glaube, ich habe genug Input. :)
<schuko24> Genug Aufgaben haben wir ja, Prio halte ich mal so für mich fest. Touch und wily vorneweg, dann Pakete
<toddy> phillip: ich würde ganz gern einen Workshop für Übersetzungseinsteiger bei der Ubucon anbieten.
<schuko24> Welchen client empfiehlst du? Ich bin ja hier nur auf der Website
<phillip> schuko24: ja + user-Packete vor dev-Packete
<toddy> vielleicht bekommt man ja da einen oder zwei neue Übersetzer her.
<phillip> toddy: ja top
<phillip> schuko24: kommandozeile oder GUI? Ich kann dir die Kommandozeile emfehlen :)
<phillip> also weechat oder hexchat
<toddy> ich bin mit hexchat hier unterwegs
<toddy> finde den eigentlich ganz übersichtlich
<schuko24> schau ich mir an, zur Not frage ich dich per mail. Schönen Abend noch und liebe Grüße aus Celle
<phillip> jo
<phillip> toddy: kannst du zu https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+pots/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions was sagen?
<phillip> und ganz im ernst warum sollten wir ubuntu rtm noch upstart übersetzen, das wird so oder bald durch systemd ersetzt
<toddy> phillip: ich habe da noch nicht in den Quellcode reingeschaut. aber da es um listitems geht, ist sicherlich "Mehrere Werte" wohl allein von der Logik her nicht falsch und mein Übersetzungsvorschlag wohl eher nicht so dolle.
<toddy> jo upstart lasse ich auch liegen.
<phillip> toddy: gut
<phillip> toddy: und dann solche Sachen wie gtk, da frage ich mich auch warum wir da was machen sollen, wenn das eh im upstream bei gnome übersetzt wird …
<phillip> hast du zu »Entwurf für das nagelneue Portal zur Koordination aller deutschsprachigen Übersetzer (Projekt- und Distributionen-übergreifend, Up- & Downstream)« mal was gehört?
<toddy> phillip: aber werden uns die Upstream Sachen nicht als Vorschläge angezeigt?
<toddy> phillip: nein, habe ich noch nichts zu vernommen.
<phillip> ja, aber wenn die noch nicht so weit sind
<phillip> dann machen wir die Arbeit gleichzeitig
<toddy> hört sich ja nett an. aber meist klappt so was nicht. :D
<phillip> tja
<toddy> ich weiß gar nicht, wo die Übersetzungen bei Gnome stattfinden.
<phillip> bei den Verdammten Lügen!
<phillip> https://l10n.gnome.org/teams/de/
<phillip> toddy: http://videos.guadec.org/2015/i18n%20and%20l10n%20Why%20we're%20the%20best%20and%20why%20we%20still%20suck/ der Talk ist super
<toddy> Vielleicht brauchen wir da mal eine Markierung in Launchpad oder eine die wir im Wiki pflegen bei welchen Paketen sich eine Übersetzung lohnt und bei welchen nicht.
<phillip> weil die Probleme die er da nennt haben wir auch
<phillip> toddy: ja gute Idee, was hältst du davon wenn wir das zu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Wilyals neuer Abschnitt packen?
<phillip> kann sich ja auch von Version zu Version ändern
<toddy> jo, das wäre gar nicht schlecht. so können wir vielleicht wirklich einen besseren Fokus auf unsere Aufgaben setzen und schaffen letztendlich mehr
<toddy> phillip: sagen wir "Wecker" oder "Alarm"?: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-clock-app/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions und "Klang" oder "Ton"?
<phillip> toddy: die mehrheit war für Wecker
<toddy> ok
<phillip> toddy: ich finde Klang eigentlich nicht schlecht
<phillip> die Vorschläge von Dennis sindd auch meistens gut
<phillip> was hältst du jetzt von https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Wily ?
<toddy> dann bestätige ich die mal. :)
<phillip> habe schon
<toddy> ok
<phillip> dann können wir die Tabelle einfach füllen
<toddy> phillip: packages aber Pakete -> im deutschen ohne c
<toddy> jo, das finde ich gut.
<phillip> jo danke
<toddy> phillip: arbeitet gerade jemand an diesen Masterplan für die Übersetzer?
<phillip> toddy: glaube nicht
<phillip> deswegen habe ich ja gefragt
<toddy> schade.
<phillip> ja das wäre echt cool, also in Frankreich sind die da weiter.
<phillip> toddy: und für Hinweiß gibt es im wiki {i} dann musst du weniger Schreiben und sieht besser aus
<phillip> habe auch nochmal ein paar Sachen von dir im Ubuntu Server Guide übernommen
<phillip> den wir auch noch haben, der aber nicht so wichtig ist oder? Die Leute die den lesen können meisten so oder os Englisch
<toddy> ah, {i} habe ich noch nie benutzt. muss ich mir merken. :)
<phillip> und hoffentloch ist carsten für das ubuntu manual der nächsten lts wieder dabei
<toddy> phillip: jein. ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass manchmal windows admins oder lehrer, die nicht unbedingt im englischen so gut sind, sich mit Ubuntu Server Geschichten beschäftigen
<toddy> windows admins lesen ja häufig die ins deutsche übersetzte Support-seite von Mircosoft
<phillip> toddy: ok
<phillip> ändert trotzdem nichts das wir nicht so viele Leute haben, aber das ist ja immer so :)
<toddy> phillip: jo.
<toddy> ubuntu manual finde ich auch ein wichtiges Projekt.
<phillip> ja
<phillip> toddy: was wollen wir zu den ganzen gnome anwendungen in unsere Neue Tabelle schreiben? Und wollen wir die alle auflisten?
<toddy> hmm. eigentlich wäre eine Auflistung schon nicht schlecht, weil sonst welche nicht wissen, welche dazu gehören, oder?
<phillip> jar
<phillip> toddy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Wily
<phillip> wie findest du?
<toddy> phillip: cool. finde ich auch gut mit der Formulierung. Ich glaube, dass uns das weiterhilft. :)
<phillip> ja das hätten wir früher schon mal machen sollen …
<phillip> toddy: wusstest du das fedora ein eigens Übersetzer-Team hat?
<phillip> Nicht gerade aktive wie ich das sehen kann, aber das war mir neu …
<toddy> phillip: ich dachte, dass die eigentlich alles Upstream übernehmen.
<phillip> ja
<phillip> toddy: habe jetzt alles was ich weiß so weit in die Tabelle eingetragen
<phillip> bin dann jetzt auch mal wieder
<phillip> bis denn
<toddy> phillip: bis denne :)
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-08-28
<phillip> hi toddy
<toddy> hi phillip
<phillip> toddy: hast du gesehen das ich die scopes zum script hinzugefügt habe? Geht das bei dir so wie es soll wenn du es mit -s aufrufst?
<toddy> phillip: ne, habe ich nicht gesehen. was macht der -s parameter? ich rufe es momentan immer mit -o auf.
<phillip> alle scopes checken
<phillip> kannst auch -os nutzen, wenn du auf der neusten Version bist
<toddy> jo, funktioniert.
<toddy> mit -os
<toddy> oh, da haben wir noch was zu tun.
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2017-08-28
<tronix> hi
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2020-08-24
<ppq> momentan niemand hier
<ppq> aber manchmal sind hier ein paar leute ^^
<ppq> weiß gar nicht genau wie die organisiert sind, vermutlich über launchpad
<ppq> toddy (~toddyhb@ubuntu/member/toddyhb) koordiniert das glaub ich
<ppq> schau mal in den wiki-link, slystone :)
<slystone> Prima, Danke ppq
<slystone> Also ich bin Franzose, mit französich kann ich sicher nützlich sein (mein deutsch ist noch etwa holzig, aber Übung macht dem Meister).
<ppq> die EN-FR übersetzer in ubuntu sind glaub ich anderswo organisiert
<slystone> Ich möchte am besten mit deutsch arbeiten.
